# وُلد لكى يحتضنى



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

لذلك وُلد 






واتى لانه يريد ان يحتضنى





 ترك عرشه




خلع تاج رئسه ليكون واحد مننا




صار فى الطرقات........يحتضن هذا ويطيطب على ذلك
*



*
هل هناك تنازل مثل هذا؟
حقا هو احبى خاصته ....احبه الى المُتهى
تنازل لكي يحتضنى
فهل سترسم البسمة على وجهه فى ميلاده ام ماذا؟





 فلندعو عيد الميلاد بعيد الحُب الالهى





 فلنقول جميعا كل سنة ونت طيب يا يسوع
فلنقدم له هدايا مع المجوس
لا ذهب ولا لبان ولا مُر
بل نقدم له قولبنا بدل الذهب
ولنقدم له فكرنا بدل اللبان
ولنقدم له حياتنا بدل المُر




ونقول له
هذا لا يكفيك ولا يعطيك مجدا​


----------



## DODY2010 (7 يناير 2012)

مغارة مظلمة استقبلت السيد ، مغارة باردة فإذا كانت نفوسنا باردة وأظلمت بالخطيئة ، فتستطيع رغم ذلك أن نستقبل المسيح ، لأننا إذا فتحنا أرواحنا له ، تصبح هذه الأرواح دافئة منيرة ، فالنور يضيء في الظلمة ، والمخلص لم يقل أنه يأتي إلى الأطهار ولكن... قال أنه يأتي إلى الخطأة .
كيف يأتينا المسيح اليوم ، كيف يولد فينا ؟ بالتوبة أولا وآخرا أي برفض المعصية ، بارتضائي المحبة مسكنا له .
أجل إنها كلمات تعبر عن الإحساس بمدى أهمية الميلاد بالنسبة لنا كأرثوذكسيين و للمسيحيين و للعالم أجمع
صلوات الميلاد و تأملات الميلاد هي تعزية لنتمتع بالصوم المقدس الطاهر الخالي من كل خطية و نزرع في قلوبنا المحبة الطاهرة التي من لدن طفل المحبة طفل السلام الرب يسوع المسيح و نشد على أيديني من أجل العمل على الخدمة مع الأطفال لكي ننهض بميلاد
اطفالنا روحيا و جسيدا للتمتع بالهتاف و القول ليس قدوس سواك يا الله و أيضا المجد لله في العلى و على الأرض السلام و في الناس المسرة
التي تنشأ من خلال تفسير معنى الميلاد لأطفالنا لكي ينمى حسب كلمة الحياة يسوع المسيح الطفل الذي أكبر درس بالتواضع ملك الملوك و رب الأرباب يولد كطفل فقير


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2012)

ميرسى لك اخى
الرب يباركك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يناير 2012)

*امين 
يارب ساعدنى اقدر افرحك وارسم البسمه على وجههك باعمالى الكويسه ومش اغضبك بخطيتى
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يناير 2012)

جميل اوووووى
ربنا يباركك


----------

